# Forcing WMP into a "Stretch" Mode



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

Is there anyway to force WMP to playback video files/streaming video in a "stretch" mode?

My laptop has a widescreen monitor, and it's quite irritating that a lot of video files and streaming video don't go full screen and make me deal with this wasted bars on the sides. It wasn't as big of a deal before, but now with D* SuperCast, I really want it to stretch the video.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I did a little research on this and have found nothing. I'll keep looking.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Does View, Video Size, Fit Player To Video do anything to help?

Or anything at: http://zachd.com/pss/pss.html

Zach is a development lead for WMP at MS so he knows his stuff.


----------

